# Timmy and Sadie and Moe



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess they're warm and comfy!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

No chicken? LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL, I figured not...meat on the table for them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The dogs and cats dont bother the chickens, luckily the cats are afraid of them lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My dog is afraid of one chicken.If she is headed his way,and he knows who she is,he looks for a quick escape.He ignores the rest and if the geese go after him,he just runs circles around them.It's hilarious watching him run for his life from a 5 lb chicken.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Timmy and Sadie


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My new lap cat. Took almost 2 years for timmy to realize laps are good


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Just one big,happy family!!!And a lot of hair......


----------

